# Alternative for Nickel Plating?



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Does anyone have a good alternative for nickel plating? I have a few vintage Stanley planes that were originally nickel plated, but much of the nickel plating has detached and the half-n-half look isn't very appealing. I could apply the nickel plating afresh, but that would take a lot of money and time. I'm just looking for a quick fix. On my Stanley 45 plane I sprayed it with Rustoleum Stainless Steel Appliance paint, and it turned out okay, but it doesn't have the nice shine of a nickle-plated plane. Any fast and cheap suggestions (perhaps in a spray can)?

Here's the 45 for those interested:


----------



## schloemoe (May 10, 2010)

They make aluminum paint but I don't think that will look very good either…..............Schloemoe


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

You can get chrome spray paint at the auto parts places, but that might be too shiny.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Brandon, I'd like the answer to that as well, same issue including the same plane..
Somewheere on this site someone was going to look into powder coating as an alternative, ?


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 18, 2009)

If you live near any electroplaters you might be able to ask them to plate your parts with other parts they are running. They may even do for free. You may not be able to dictate the the thickness of the plating. You can also look into electroless nickle. It is not shiny but very tough.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

A fellow LJ put me onto this kit. I have been thinking about trying it.

http://www.caswellplating.com/electroplating-anodizing/nickel-plating-kits/electroless-nickel-plating-kits.html

The price is pretty reasonable


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Now that's interesting..
You can be our guinea pig Don

;-)


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Yes, Don, you should pick up a kit-then I can send you my planes.  Thanks for the suggestions, so far, everyone. I may try some chrome spray paint first, since that would be the cheapest alternative.

Chris, any idea how I might find an electroplater? I live in a big city, so there's bound to be one around.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Find a company that nickel plates and take your plane there and speak with them.

Their experience will guide you better and your plane will look awesome.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Yellow pages..


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 18, 2009)

Brandon,

I also live in Atlanta. I used a place in Lilburn for the electroless nickle. http://metalfinishersofatlanta.com/

You can also try Mark Batich Functional Coating LLC [email protected] I worked with Mark 8 years ago, but never used his services. http://functionalcoatings.net/index.html


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks Chris! I'll have to check them out. Lilburn isn't far from me, so the first option might work best.


----------

